# Shoulder of lamb reheated on bbq...



## bobmehew (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello there, 

I am planning on slow-roasting a leg of lamb on Friday and reheating bits of it on Saturday, on a bbq. Will this work and how would you  do it? Parcels in tin foil? Any advice warmly received, 

Thanks! 

Bob


----------



## CraigC (Sep 8, 2016)

Why not do it on the grill rotisserie and not precook? If it isn't boneless, debone, truss and put it on the spit! IMO, lamb really doesn't reheat well unless it is cooked to death in a braise or stew. I prefer leg of lamb medium rare.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm afraid I agree with Craig.  Better not to precook.

If you *mus*t cook in advance, then yes, I would suggest parceling in fairly small packets of foil.  Very gentle reheat.  With a gravy for moisture.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 8, 2016)

If you don't have a rotisserie, perhaps start it off with indirect heat then on to the hot side just at the end to crisp.  Hope you have a thermometer! Only way to really not be disappointed.


----------



## bobmehew (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks both, I feared reheat may not be great, hence asking. But the bbq is on a farm  with no facilities and I can't be there all day unfortunately,  hence the precooked idea! Might it actually be better to cube it raw and put it on kebab sticks?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 9, 2016)

I like the kebob idea. Go Greek! Use a marinade of olive oil, lemon juice, lots of garlic, fresh oregano, S&P. I'm sure you are aware that putting meat and vege on the same skewer usually ends up a disaster due to different cooking times.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 9, 2016)

Absolutely! Go for the Kabobs!  Excellent idea! 

and yes to Craig's separate kebabs for the vegies.  

Meal on a stick! perfect BBQ fair.


----------



## bobmehew (Sep 9, 2016)

Cool everyone thats made up my mind  Kebabs it is! I was going to put onions and peppers on it too, but i think your right, just the lamb. There will be loads of them. Thanks again for prompt replies and sound advice. 
Bob


----------



## CraigC (Sep 9, 2016)

bobmehew said:


> Cool everyone thats made up my mind  Kebabs it is! I was going to put onions and peppers on it too, but i think your right, just the lamb. There will be loads of them. Thanks again for prompt replies and sound advice.
> Bob



Go ahead with the vege, just do them on different skewers, onions together and peppers together. heck if you don't need the whole leg for the one meal, grind some for shepherd's pie or moussaka.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Go ahead with the vege, just do them on different skewers, onions together and peppers together. heck if you don't need the whole leg for the one meal, grind some for shepherd's pie or moussaka.



When I do lamb shish kebab, I roast whole onions, peppers and tomatoes on the grill.  I put the peppers into a bowl and cover them so the skins steam off.  Then I cut up all these veggies and keep them hot while I grill the lamb kebabs.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 27, 2017)

I love lamb, but unlike many, I enjoy the slightly gamey flavor,, and so, ,lightly season with just salt and pepper.  It seems to me that the mint coating, and powerful herbs and spices are used to eliminate the gaminess of both lamb, and goat.  In any case, I am describing my own preferences.  If you are familiar with lamb preparations, and know how you like it, then by all means, add as many flavors, herbs, and spices as you like.  You might research lamb recipes, including brines and marinades, here on DC, and on Google.  I know that many Greek recipes use wonderful flavor combinations to compliment the natural flavor of the meat.  My on,you caution is to not copy the actions of the main cracter in the movie where she muders her husband with a froZen leg of lamb, and then invites freids, and family to a picnic to enjoy a leg of barbecued amb, which of couse, gets rid of the murder weapon (oh My! ).

And yes, I know that I am a bit crazy. Muhwahahahaha!

Seeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 27, 2017)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I love lamb, but unlike many, I enjoy the slightly gamey flavor...


I enjoy it, too. The lamb I was brought up on came from slightly more mature animals, and was a little stronger flavored than most supermarket lamb these days. On another thread here recently someone mentioned Australian lamb being a little gamier - and I agree. I'll sometimes buy imported lamb for that reason. However, most of my lamb comes from a farmer in Wisconsin, and his animals tend to be a little more mature, as well. Just the way I like it.


----------

